# ANYBODY? BEST GUESS AT LEAST?****Very old compressor, anyone have a guess where I can find info?****



## Jd3 (May 30, 2021)

This supposedly was my great grandpas, can anyone tell me what I have? Couple of things… the pump and motor are extremely heavy, pump has devilbliss nameplate originally brass pinned to it, but has cast “Kellogg” “Rochester NY” on the pump, the motor is GE and is humungous and heavy. Not sure if the 2 came together originally. 2 belt drive and has 2 valves on top plate. I’m trying to restore it, it runs and works beautifully, hope to keep it working for my kids one day. Thank you everyone


----------



## Jd3 (May 30, 2021)

Any guesses if anything?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try reaching out to devilbliss...
snap another full pix of the motor tag.
that one was cut off.
looking at the castings style i would date at 1920's-1940's
the motor might help more.
it is an old dog for sure!


----------



## Jd3 (May 30, 2021)

Ok, I’ll add some more pictures. I also sent an email to a “Mat Holdings”, I guess Devilbliss has been bought and sold a few different times in the past 20 some years, so I’m sure I’ll hear back from this new company anytime now. Hopefully companies started making digital copies when computers started coming around and records weren’t lost switching hands so much. Not sure if I should also try the old companies that owned them as well. Thank you for the reply as well!


----------



## Jd3 (May 30, 2021)

Well I found out that MAT Holdings bought all of devilbliss’ buildings,etc. but Stanley Black and Decker still retain the patents and old stuff so I sent an email to them. Here are a few more pictures as well. I thought it was cool that it had Timken tapered bearings in it, I don’t know how long they have been around but I guess that should give me an idea how old circa this thing is.


----------

